# Ocean Lakes surf fishing



## wrt1974 (Aug 18, 2015)

Gonna be at Ocean Lakes this weekend and am planning to do some surf fishing. Anyone out there have any luck surf fishing lately? If anyone has any tips or pointers it would be greatly appreciated!! Thanks in advance guys!!


----------



## Scooter2001 (Nov 2, 2009)

Get started super early, pretty crowded in that section of beach.


----------



## wrt1974 (Aug 18, 2015)

You got that right!! Planning on trying it for a couple hours early if possible and then some again in the afternoon when people start clearing out. If it doesn't look to promising Friday may end up hitting one of the piers..


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Been fishing down there for years. Hi everyone I'll be down again September 12th for 3 months. Last year I caught just shy of 300 fish behind the Holiday Inn. You want to go to the end of Oceanlakes property traveling South towards Surfside. You can see the Holiday Inn from the beach. What you want to do is fish low tide ( you want to cast out 80-100 yards ) there is structure out there and holds loads of fish. I use a high low rig with cut finger mullet. If you can't get fresh don't buy from the Oceanlakes store you don't know how long it's been sitting there. Try one of the bait stores. Bob's in Garden City but I like Perrys or the Outpost in Murrells Inlet. ( I usually catch my own with a cast net ) stay a couple of houses down from the Holiday Inn on Oceanlakes property. Always had luck there.


----------



## wvdave107 (Jul 12, 2015)

Fly If you don't mind me asking, where do you catch your bait. I plan on being at Ocean Lakes the 30th - 7th. Plan on catching bait, just not sure if there is anyplace around Ocean Lakes. Ill be trying the surf early in the mornings or maybe down by SS pier. Any advice is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## wrt1974 (Aug 18, 2015)

Thank a lot for the info!!! Will use your advise! Hopefully we can catch some, it's my sons birthday this weekend and he loves fishing!! Thanks again!!!


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

wvdave107 said:


> Fly If you don't mind me asking, where do you catch your bait. I plan on being at Ocean Lakes the 30th - 7th. Plan on catching bait, just not sure if there is anyplace around Ocean Lakes. Ill be trying the surf early in the mornings or maybe down by SS pier. Any advice is appreciated. Thanks


Tons and tons of mullet in the surf.


----------



## wrt1974 (Aug 18, 2015)

Thanks all of you for all the tips and advice!! Hopefully we will do well. As far as the bait, will prob use the finger mullet. Last time we were there he was catching lots of them with his cast net in the surf so we should be good with the bait as long as he can catch us some more this weekend.. lol


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

I catch mine using a cast net right in the surf providing they are there. If there are a lot of swimmers in the water they are out to far. Try early morning. Also there is a spot where the water fills up during high tide & trickles out when low. Sometimes the mullet get trapped in there. But again you'll need a cast net. On the property the shower spots along the beach are marked from A-T I fish the furthest end between S & T. T is just before the Holiday Inn in Surfside. I'm using finger mullet. I fillet pieces & use a small piece about the size of a quarter & a size 2 hook. I like the Gamikatsu S17 hook it's a small 2/0 Tarpon hook .its closer to a size 1 hook but super,super strong.you'll never bent then. ( one of my favorite when tying sand ell patterns)


----------



## wrt1974 (Aug 18, 2015)

We will be staying near that area so that's where I plan to try to go. Glad you posted on the hooks, I was actually about to ask about hooks but you seemed to have answered my question before I asked it! lol Thanks again!!!


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Good luck buddy. Again low tide was always best for me. I got a report that there catching whiting now also. Use a high low rig sinker on the bottom. I love the frog tonge sinkers the hold great 2oz


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

and here is the hook size compared to a quarter


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

A couple from last yr weakfish & Lizard fish and the Carp was caught in one of the Lakes in Oceanlakes. 














ATTACH=CONFIG]16213[/ATTACH]


----------



## ole-crabby (Aug 18, 2009)

*flyguy*



Flytyingguy1 said:


> A couple from last yr weakfish & Lizard fish and the Carp was caught in one of the Lakes in Oceanlakes.
> View attachment 16214
> 
> View attachment 16212
> ...


mono or braid just curious? looks like bbraid to me! thanks:fishing:


----------



## wrt1974 (Aug 18, 2015)

Sweet!!! We are here now and thinking about hitting up the pier tonight and the surf in the morning. That was a nice carp!! Didn't realize there were that many (or that size for that matter) in the ponds here..


----------



## Wingbone (Jun 8, 2014)

Dang, ain't hardly got a scale left.


----------



## wrt1974 (Aug 18, 2015)

Didn't have a real eventful weekend. Only got to fish one night. My sister caught 1 little shark and later she hung something pretty big, she gave me the rod and I fought it for a min or two then it came off. Looked at the hook and it had straightened out the circle hook and then it broke off. Got to get some better hooks like the ones you showed me. About 45 min later my son hung something big, it was making the drag on the reel sing too!! But it also came off. I assume they were probably both sharks but who knows.. lol
Gonna be back for Labor Day weekend for 2 weeks then back in October for a long weekend. Maybe I will get to see you down there sometime. Happy fishing guys!!!


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

I'll be arriving Sept 12th & staying until the end of Nov. I'm sure you'll run into me. I park the Golf cart at site T on the property & walk down to the beach. 
Here's a picture of me.


----------



## wrt1974 (Aug 18, 2015)

Good deal. Im sure I'll run into you at some point..


----------

